# Sharpening Station



## OPJ (18 Apr 2009)

This is based on something I saw in one of Gidon's YoutTube videos - in fact, it may even be a direct copy... I can't remember!  :wink:







Cam levers apply the pressure to keep the stones securely in place. I like using the plastic cases for storage but, there's too much spare room inside for the stones to slop about! :x This jig seems to solve that problem. 






A piece of softwood below the front edge enables the jig to be held in a vice. Softwood's also good for removing the wire edge after sharpening and, generally for whittling a with a fresh edge! :wink:


----------



## Woodmagnet (18 Apr 2009)

8) Nice jig's (pillar drill too) Olly, looks like
you've been busy.


----------

